# mod_rewrite funktioniert nicht



## Identität (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

mein mod_rewrite funktioniert nicht. Ich teste unter XAMPP.

Ich rufe zum Beispiel die Seite http://localhost/portal/index.php?content=neu auf. Meine .htaccess Datei sieht wie folgt aus:


```
RewriteEngine On
Options +FollowSymlinks
RewriteBase /


# Rule fuer die Module
RewriteRule ^(.*)(\.html?)$ index\.php?content=$1 [L]
```

Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung, die URL wird einfach ganz normal aufgerufen. Ist das erste mal, dass ich mit mod_rewrite arbeite.


----------



## Gumbo (20. Oktober 2008)

Dann scheinst du die Funktionsweise von mod_rewrite nicht verstanden zu haben. Denn mod_rewrite kann nur auf Anfragen an den Server reagieren und diese intern umschreiben beziehungsweise extern weiterleiten. Die Regeln sind dabei so zu interpretieren, dass das Suchmuster auf die aktuelle URL angewendet wird.
Das heißt in deinem Fall, dass die Regel nur bei einer Anfrage der Form „/_foobar_.htm“ oder „/_foobar_.html“ angewendet würde.


----------



## Identität (20. Oktober 2008)

Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Also kann man das nicht so einfach auf alle Seiten für index.php?content=XXXXX anwenden?

Oder ist meine Abfrage falsch und es geht doch irgendwie?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

was willst Du denn eigentlich erreichen? Warum rufst Du denn "index.php?content=xxx" auf? Klassischerweise möchte man doch, dass die Links eben nicht diese Form haben, sondern, dass der Server Anfragen der Form "xxx.html" als "index.php?content=xxx" interpretiert. Genau das beschreibt ja auch Deine Rewrite-Rule.

LG


----------



## Identität (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube ich bin da etwas durcheinander.

Also ich habe die URL: http://localhost/portal/index.php?content=neu

Das finde ich aber nicht sehr schön und möchte es lieber so haben:

http://localhost/portal/neu.html

Sieht schöner aus und schützt(?) evtl. auch vor Manipulationen? Naja es geht aber vorallem um die optik sowie Suchmaschinenoptimierung.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (20. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ja, und warum rufst Du dann die Seite über "index.php?content=neu" auf? 



Identität hat gesagt.:


> Ich rufe zum Beispiel die Seite http://localhost/portal/index.php?content=neu auf.



LG


----------

